# Diseño de preamplificador para guitarra electrica (no funciona)



## Marce (Jul 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes foreros, hace unos dias diseñe el PCB de un preamplificador para guitarra electrica, y no puedo hacer que funcione, por supuesto que dude de mi diseño, pero lo revise mil veces antes de hacerlo y otras mil cuando lo termine y no encontre ningun componente mal colocado.
El mismo es de esta pagina:
http://sound.whsites.net/project27.htm
Decidi hacerlo porque (no recuerdo en que post) Dr: Z dijo que lo habia hecho para la guitarra de su hijo y que estaba muy conforme con el sonido, entonces me puse a diseñar el pcb.
Al momento de terminar el diseño tuve un par de dudas las cuales el Dr. Z me saco via mp (nuevamente gracias por darme una mano ) pero sin embargo no puedo hacer que funcione y no me parece correcto molestarlo siempre.
Volviendo al tema, hay un par de dudas que tengo sobre el esquema.
1er. El esquema muestra capacitores de uf, y yo me tire principalmente por electroliticos, pero en el esquema no muestra la polaridad, y hay uno que es ceramico C10 (en la foto de la pagina)
2do. El pre. no emite sonido alguno, por ninguna de sus entradas, sin embargo si toco con el dedo el plug si emite ruido.
3ro, Tengo 15v en los pines 4 y 8, ademas coloque 2 capacitores ceramicos cerca de la bornera.
4to. reemplaze el transistor BC549 por un 2N3904, no creo que haga diferencia.
Entonces mi consulta es, que debo revisar o cambiar o que esta mal? los capacitores que coloque estan bien de polaridad? les pido si me pueden dar una mano, ya no se me ocurre que probar.
Saludos y gracias por leerme.
PD: edito para alojar imagenes.
Ver el archivo adjunto DiseÃ±o Preamplificador.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

revisa el jak de entrada ,que cuando metas la ficha no siga poniendo a chasis la entrada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2014)

C10, C8, C15 y C14 pueden ser electrolíticos, aunque sería mejor de poliester de baja tensión, son difíciles de conseguir.

¿ Tienes +15V en la pata 8 del IC ?
¿ Tienes -15V en la pata 4 del IC ?

Si tienes algún amplificador de audio podrías ir "Rastreando" el recorrido de la señal.


----------



## Marce (Jul 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa el jak de entrada ,que cuando metas la ficha no siga poniendo a chasis la entrada


 
Justamente esa pregunta le hice al Dr. Z, porque en el esquema no mostraba como quedaba el IN de ambas entradas. HI queda conectado a tierra hasta que el jack es introducido.
http://sound.whsites.net/p27-f1b.gif



Fogonazo dijo:


> C10, C8, C15 y C14 pueden ser electrolíticos, aunque sería mejor de poliester de baja tensión, son difíciles de conseguir.
> ¿ Tienes +15V en la pata 8 del IC ?
> ¿ Tienes -15V en la pata 4 del IC ?
> Si tienes algún amplificador de audio podrías ir "Rastreando" el recorrido de la señal.


C10,14 y 15 los coloque electroliticos porque no pude conseguirlos en ceramicos, voy a ver si en alguna placa chatarra los encuentro  C8 lo deje electrolitico. Voy a probar esos cambios.
SI tengo esos voltajes, ya regulados, tengo una fuente de 22vcc, alimento el TDA7294 de Mariano, a su vez tengo 2 reguladores para los +-15vcc con sus respectivos filtros.
Con rastreando usted se refiere a dejar Gnd conectado e ir tocando con el IN del amplificador los componentes?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

vas a tener que meter señal e ir rastreando donde se corta,como dijo fogonazo,


asi,
metes una señal en la entrada del pre y con un amplificador (con capacitor de 01µ en la entrada) vas tocando por todo el recorrido de la señal ,hasta descubrir por donde se corta o no pasa


----------



## crimson (Jul 10, 2014)

Ojo que el BC549 va al revés que el 2N3904.
Saludos C


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 10, 2014)

Marce dijo:


> Justamente esa pregunta le hice al Dr. Z, porque en el esquema no mostraba como quedaba el IN de ambas entradas. HI queda conectado a tierra hasta que el jack es introducido.
> http://sound.whsites.net/p27-f1b.gif
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Marce Los condensadores de 2.2uF, 1uF y 10uF todos son electrolíticos, revisando bien tu PCB lo único mal es que pusiste el condensador cerámico de 2.2uF en vez del electrolítico no se como lo colocarías en tu PCB real, pero al no estar polarizado este condensador correctamente no te va a funcionar OJO ese es un despiste de don Elliott, como el C11 de 100nF , el transistor lo veo bien puesto, solo cambian lo que te digo te lo dice un Guitarrista

Aquí te dejo la imagen de los condensadores polarizados correctamente marcados con rojo el (+)


----------



## Marce (Jul 10, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por darme una mano 
  C. efectivamente el patillaje es al revez, no se si influira, pero "creo" que el BC549 tiene mas ganancia que el 2N3904.

 Yetrox, muchisimas gracias por la imagen, ya los corregi, solo 2 estaban al revez, ademas de otro detalle, R15 y R17 son de 100 y 100k, y los tenia al revez  tambien esta corregido.

  Ahora funciona!, inclusive el switch de brillo tambien funciona, sin embargo hay otros 2 problemas, primero que mete muuucho ruido onomatopeyicamente seria TUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
 Y suena como con mucha distorsion. Voy revisar nuevamente a ver si se me escapo algo.
Saludos!.


----------

